# Skull White vs Corax White



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

I've spray-painted a few models with my Skull White spray and have personally found the end result to be far less satisfying than Chaos Black. The Skull White primer looks grainy and patchy in comparison to the black which looks clean and neat.

Is the Corax White spray better than the Skull White? Does it give a cleaner, smoother and fuller undercoat? Or does it give a grainy looking result as well?


LotN


----------



## Tedathalan (Jun 20, 2011)

I would love to hear the answer to this question as well!


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Same, I prefer spraying White to Black, but I'm never happy with how Skull White comes out. Sort of sad no seems to know if they're different. I imagine people all don't like Skill White so are avoiding Corax.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

The short answer to the question is yes-- Corax White provides the same smooth, complete base coverage as Chaos Black does. 

If you have "grainy" issues with primer, that can happen with any color. If you've got a grainy finish (i.e, a grainy texture) on your models, you're spraying in too much humidity. The paint can actually grip water in the air as it sprays and that's what that grainy finish is from. 

Corax White is a gross improvement over Skull White, though-- it gives the exact same finish as Chaos Black, but just happens to be white. It's great stuff.


----------



## Tedathalan (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks for that info! I just used up my last can of Skull White, guess I'll be moving on to Corax now


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

Just to clarify is Corax white a primer, or a base spray? 
A little unsure as to what's what these days!


----------



## Kaiden (Apr 1, 2010)

Here's a quick shot of the two primers, The Nexu is under-coated with Corax white and the warrior is under-coated with skull white.

Corax is a massive improvement and just a shade darker.


----------

